# VPN Server and Firewall



## Trex142 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi,

I am running window server 2019 and has routing and direct access installed so i can run a VPN server so client computers can connect to the server using external internet connections. I have forwarded the correct port numbers and allowed access to the correct ports on the servers firewall, but when the firewall is enabled other computers cannot connect. If i disable the firewall, computers can connect with no issues. The ports i enabled are: 1723, 47, 500, 5500 and 1701.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Which vpn server are you running? I suspect the ports are different from product to product. 

Are those outgoing or incoming ports?


----------



## Trex142 (Oct 6, 2014)

lunarlander said:


> Which vpn server are you running? I suspect the ports are different from product to product.
> 
> Are those outgoing or incoming ports?


I am running the vpn server which comes with windows server 2019. I have opened both incoming and outgoing ports.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

See if this video helps:


----------



## Trex142 (Oct 6, 2014)

I have viewed the video and done exactly what it shows but theres still nothing that shows how to set the firewall up correctly.


----------

